# Newbie@Wifi + Intel5100 + NetWorkManager + Openrc

## CaptainBlood

I'm a newbie at configuring Wifi on Gentoo. I would not be suprised that I could solve my problem by retrieving a part here and a part there.

It's what I generally do. But this time I'm really stucked.

It's the first time I have to configure a wifi connection on gentoo.

I'm on a Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10.

On a lspci I got

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
```

For which I did

```
emerge iwl5000-ucode
```

in /etc/conf.d/net is as follow

```
config_eth0="192.168.0.21/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

 No sure even if its openrc compliant. At least eth0 is working. At boot time only. If I manage to do

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
```

eth0 get broken. But the Wifi light turn on to orange (not green   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Because of NetworkManager is started at boot time I've been advised to remove le net.eth0 link to net.lo in /etc/conf.d (ref may be wrong there, but the idea of a removal of the symlink is correct)

Netmount has been removed from booting services.

In /etc/rc.conf I added

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth*"
```

My wpa-supplicant.conf

```
cat wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=2

update_config=1

network={

    key_mgmt=NONE

    priority=-9999999

}

network={

    ssid="XxXxXxXxXxX"

    scan_ssid=1

    psk="YyYyYyYyYyYy"

    proto=WPA2

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=TKIP

    group=TKIP

    priority=2

}
```

At kernel level I tried to comply with the following procedure

```
http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi
```

I expected setting of wifi to be difficult but not that much   :Embarassed:  ... 

The wifi works fine with kro$oft. I really feel lost. (I've never been good a network thing, though)

The first thing I would like to achieve is to connect to my local lan (192.168.0.xx) static or dhcp.

Maybe someone would like to help me to get out of this issue ?

Thanks to all for your attention.

Added whitespace to the title because unbroken strings of letters, numbers and symbols give the search results layout indigestion in ways not readily otherwise compensated for. -- desultory

----------

## Raistlin Majere

First off a disclaimer , i don't use network manager , i prefer wicd

Are you sure you want all that config stuff? I thought that networkmanager would handle that for you like wicd does.

Try getting rid of the stuff in /etc/conf.d/net so that it is a blank file , and move or get rid of wpa_supplicant.conf. Also you are correct , you need to remove net symlinks in /etc/init.d, just leave net.lo. 

Also i think you want to add !net.wlan* here too

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth* !net.wlan*"
```

Hope this helps

----------

## CaptainBlood

AFAIK,  wicd doesn't handle connection to VPN anonymising services.

Following point is that I choose to boot to console, then start WM upon request only.

So operational wired and wireless network is required right after login step.

the eth0 definition is properly taken into account at boot time. I would expect the same for wlan0.

So my understanding it that networkmanager requires the /etc/conf.d/net file, at least for eth0.

Thanks for your attention.

----------

## d2_racing

Timeout everyone, first we need to double check if his wireless card can work with the manual way and after that, we will make his WICD or networkmanager works  :Razz: 

So, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# rc-update show

# rc-status

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la 

```

Your /etc/conf.d/net seems to be good, so the next step will be to try a wifi connection manually.

----------

## CaptainBlood

I've just concluded alike.

so here I go:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Solo_CPU_U3500_@_1.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 26 Mar 2010 12:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="lzma"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:16:b1:85:83

          inet adr:192.168.0.21  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:144 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:118 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:14903 (14.5 KiB)  TX bytes:19528 (19.0 KiB)

          Interruption:29

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:1056 (1.0 KiB)  TX bytes:1056 (1.0 KiB)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:fb:64:a3:4e

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-22-FB-64-A3-4E-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          [PAS INDICATEURS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
rc-update show

             mount-ro |                        shutdown

                 sshd |                default

                devfs | sysinit

              modules |                                 boot

                 fsck |                                 boot

                 mtab |                                 boot

            savecache |                        shutdown

                local |                default               nonetwork

             netmount |                default

             bootmisc |                                 boot

             net.eth0 |                default

              hwclock |                                 boot

       udev-postmount |                default

              urandom |                                 boot

          consolefont |                                 boot

                 udev | sysinit

           localmount |                                 boot

           vixie-cron |                default

               sysctl |                                 boot

              keymaps |                                 boot

             hostname |                                 boot

                 root |                                 boot

                dmesg | sysinit

               net.lo |                                 boot

         termencoding |                                 boot

            syslog-ng |                default

            killprocs |                        shutdown

                 dbus |                default

               procfs |                                 boot

                 swap |                                 boot

                  gpm |                default
```

```
rc-status

Runlevel: default

 net.eth0                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                              [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                                              [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual
```

```
iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

```
dmesg | tail

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

Adding 16382968k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16382968k

atl1c 0000:02:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

atl1c 0000:02:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>
```

```
cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

total 252

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 mars  29 06:54 .

drwxr-xr-x 46 root root  4096 mars  29 07:58 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   583 mars  28 11:08 NetworkManager

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 mars  26 12:36 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3749 mars  25 03:30 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1672 mars  25 03:30 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   531 mars  25 16:58 cpufrequtils

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 mars  17 03:19 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 mars  29 06:54 dbus

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   797 mars  25 03:30 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   684 mars  28 10:54 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 mars  28 11:02 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   317 mars  25 03:30 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   536 mars  28 10:54 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   924 mars  28 10:52 dnsmasq

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2275 mars  25 03:30 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    25 mars  25 03:31 functions.sh -> /lib64/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 mars  17 13:46 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1187 mars  28 11:06 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   376 mars  25 03:30 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2635 mars  25 03:30 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2570 mars  28 10:51 ip6tables

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2570 mars  28 10:51 iptables

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1733 mars  25 03:30 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   392 mars  25 03:30 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   696 mars  25 03:30 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1765 mars  25 03:30 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   761 mars  28 10:54 lvm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1472 mars  25 03:30 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1028 mars  25 03:30 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   907 mars  25 03:30 mtab

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 mars  29 06:44 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15143 mars  25 03:30 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2031 mars  25 03:30 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6859 mars  25 03:30 network

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1526 mars  17 04:18 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   717 mars  25 03:30 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 mars  17 14:05 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1926 mars  25 03:30 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 mars  11 10:30 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 mars  11 09:06 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   653 mars  25 03:30 root

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 mars  17 03:08 rsyncd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   813 mars  25 03:30 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 mars  11 09:06 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 mars  17 03:15 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1641 mars  25 03:30 staticroute

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   791 mars  25 03:30 swap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   494 mars  25 03:30 swclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 mars  25 03:30 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1303 mars  25 03:30 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1882 mars  17 03:09 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   749 mars  25 03:30 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6386 mars  17 04:19 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2585 mars  17 04:19 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2869 mars  17 04:19 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   805 mars  17 04:19 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   937 mars  25 03:30 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 mars  17 03:09 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1249 mars  28 10:57 wpa_supplicant
```

 Additionnaly, here's the current /etc/conf.d/net

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="fontenay.lpm"

config_eth0="192.168.0.21/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_ESSID1=( "192.168.0.11/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_ESSID1=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

# We can define nameservers and other things too

# NOTE: DHCP will override these unless it's told not too

dns_servers_ESSID1=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

dns_domain_ESSID1="some.domain"

dns_search_domains_ESSID1="search.this.domain search.that.domain"
```

 and /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

#eapol_version=2

#update_config=1

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

    key_mgmt=NONE

    priority=-9999999

}

network={

    ssid="MASKED1"

    scan_ssid=1

    psk="MASKED2"

    # Pick either WPA or WPA2 (latter preferred, of course)

    #proto=WPA

    proto=WPA2

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=TKIP

    group=TKIP

    priority=2

}
```

Thank you  all for your attention and interest.

NB Please note that currently eth0 and wlan0 are configured on the same subnetwork, (192.168.0.1) which is probably silly  :Laughing:  ).

My ISP box also allows for guest wifi network allowing alternate subnetwork and dedicated dhcp (although I always prefer static IP).

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

Also run this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

----------

## CaptainBlood

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 66:36:3B:F1:0D:F7

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000001e626afdcde

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3303ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A6672656570686F6E6965

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010002

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 02 - Address: EA:00:5C:EC:46:78

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=37/70  Signal level=-73 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freebox"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000f3e423e796

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3344ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000766726565626F78

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 03 - Address: 9A:E9:A7:8E:E3:E0

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=37/70  Signal level=-73 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freebox"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000c0c302b065

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3349ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000766726565626F78

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 04 - Address: 9A:E9:A7:8E:E3:E2

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=37/70  Signal level=-73 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000c0c302b4e9

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3348ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 05 - Address: EA:00:5C:EC:46:7A

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000f3e423ec21

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3342ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 06 - Address: 9A:E9:A7:8E:E3:E3

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000c0c302c001

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3345ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A6672656570686F6E6965

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:17:9A:F8:01:AD

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=41/70  Signal level=-69 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"default"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000027a115f3a7e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3218ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000764656661756C74

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:0F:A3:AE:62:5A

                    Channel:7

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality=36/70  Signal level=-74 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Alice-4c0d"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000001d61698c844

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3213ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A416C6963652D34633064

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030107

                    IE: Unknown: 200100

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101010003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 07064E4120010D14

          Cell 09 - Address: 0E:21:99:95:8C:BC

                    Channel:7

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality=35/70  Signal level=-75 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freebox_Rubis"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000d27704214c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3229ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000D66726565626F785F5275626973

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030107

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1607050100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3407050100000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 10 - Address: 0E:21:99:95:8C:BE

                    Channel:7

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000d277043377

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3225ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030107

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1607050100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3407050100000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 11 - Address: 0E:21:99:95:8C:BF

                    Channel:7

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=000000d277043c40

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3222ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030107

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1607050100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0500002D127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3407050100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 12 - Address: 00:19:15:26:17:53

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"TECOM-AH4222-261748"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000961bba80b7

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3096ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00135445434F4D2D4148343232322D323631373438

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

          Cell 13 - Address: 4E:08:D3:C4:21:24

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freeboxHA"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000046e589e6712

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3092ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000966726565626F784841

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

          Cell 14 - Address: 4E:08:D3:C4:21:26

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=0000046e58a096b5

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2949ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010004

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0500006B127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 15 - Address: 76:4D:00:F6:8E:C4

                    Channel:12

                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)

                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"domicile"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=00000185b4501191

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2931ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0008646F6D6963696C65

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010C

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160C070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000048127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340C070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 16 - Address: 76:4D:00:F6:8E:C5

                    Channel:12

                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)

                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=00000185b4501a5b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2928ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010C

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160C070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000048127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340C070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 17 - Address: 76:4D:00:F6:8E:C6

                    Channel:12

                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)

                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=00000185b44e93e3

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3028ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010C

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 05040001001E

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160C070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000048127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340C070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 18 - Address: 76:4D:00:F6:8E:C7

                    Channel:12

                    Frequency:2.467 GHz (Channel 12)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=00000185b44e9cad

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3026ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A6672656570686F6E6965

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010C

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160C070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000048127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340C070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 19 - Address: DA:2D:B6:75:DA:21

                    Channel:13

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=000000b802aa4a38

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2911ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010D

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160D070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000052127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340D070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 20 - Address: DA:2D:B6:75:DA:22

                    Channel:13

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=000000b802aa5372

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2909ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010D

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160D070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000052127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340D070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 21 - Address: DA:2D:B6:75:DA:23

                    Channel:13

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Unknown/bug

                    Extra:tsf=000000b802aa5c3b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2906ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010D

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607

                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160D070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 0B05000052127A

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340D070000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

          Cell 22 - Address: 86:50:D9:2A:93:90

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Tia"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000c5ca5ffc7f

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3359ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0003546961

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 23 - Address: 86:50:D9:2A:93:91

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=29/70  Signal level=-81 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000c5ca60000b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3358ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 24 - Address: 86:50:D9:2A:93:92

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000c5ca6004e4

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3357ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084672656557696669

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010004

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 25 - Address: D2:0A:E6:91:71:3D

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000002f344b5bde

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3340ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 26 - Address: DE:0E:A3:33:3B:93

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000e50057a10f

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3336ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000A6672656570686F6E6965

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 27 - Address: 00:1F:33:C0:EC:E9

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-19 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"XxXxXxXxXxX"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000011981506e6

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3190ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C464F4E54454E41592E4C504D

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 28 - Address: 00:17:33:F2:08:54

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"Neuf WiFi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000027c562d2ecf

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3067ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00094E6575662057694669

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

          Cell 29 - Address: 6E:A5:6F:38:A3:D9

                    Channel:9

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000d60c05c883

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3125ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030109

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 30 - Address: FA:1C:80:C8:8C:D5

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:""

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000618db4dcb0

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3109ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0000

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

          Cell 31 - Address: 06:20:9F:00:3D:24

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"WGnetwork"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000bad205181c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3073ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000957476E6574776F726B

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B070100000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4300000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1017FFFF000001000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B070100000000000000000000000000000000000000
```

Cell 27 is the one  :Smile:  

```
dmesg | tail

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

Adding 16382968k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16382968k

atl1c 0000:02:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

atl1c 0000:02:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX
```

Another step further I guess ...  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for your attention, interest and support.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try with this one :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

#ctrl_interface_group=0 

ctrl_interface_group=wheel 

ap_scan=1 

#eapol_version=2 

#update_config=1 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point. 

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred. 

network={ 

    key_mgmt=NONE 

    priority=-9999999 

} 

network={ 

    ssid="MASKED1" 

    scan_ssid=1 

    psk="MASKED2" 

    # Pick either WPA or WPA2 (latter preferred, of course) 

    proto=WPA2 

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

    pairwise=TKIP CCMP

    group=TKIP CCMP

    priority=2 

}

```

After that, run this :

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi again, sorry for replying so late... The situation did improve a not. Basically I solved it out my own way.

First, to reply to your proposal, here's my results:

For the /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf I did :

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="Masked1"

    scan_ssid=1

    psk="Masked2"

    proto=RSN

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    pairwise=CCMP TKIP

    group=CCMP TKIP

    priority=2

}
```

which is almost equal to your proposal (proto=RSN <=> proto=WPA2).

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Masked1"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1F:33:C0:EC:E9

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:4388-C0CC-89EE-9531-8772-E184-398C-D87A-09EF-54F3-14D3-0FAD-D6F4-0858-2863-2B42 [2]

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-14 dBm  Noise level=-74 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:1f:33:c0:ec:e9

ssid=Masked1

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.0.11
```

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:16:b1:85:83

          inet adr:192.168.0.21  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:461 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:390 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:43607 (42.5 KiB)  TX bytes:45320 (44.2 KiB)

          Interruption:29

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:fb:64:a3:4e

          inet adr:192.168.0.11  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:31 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:3575 (3.4 KiB)  TX bytes:1209 (1.1 KiB)

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-22-FB-64-A3-4E-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

Plz note that eth0 and wlan0 IPs are matching with that is configured in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="fontenay.lpm"

config_eth0="192.168.0.21/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="192.168.0.11/24 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"
```

Once your procedure accomplished we have :

```
route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

loopback        localhost.local 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
```

which is probably a little bit silly.  :Wink: 

Now its time to turn back to my functionnal wishes, I guess :

My network priority at boot time :

1) wired static on eth0, if unavailable :

2) wired dhcp on eth0, if unavailable :

3) wireless static on eth0, if unavailable :

3) wireless dhcp on eth0.

The way I work on my laptop :

1) Because I'm in the installation process, I often boot and remain in console/root.

2) From time to time start my favorite WM with :

```
su -l MyLogin -c startx
```

Although it's very wrong here my network configuration at boot :

At this very moment both net.eth0 and net.wlan0 are set to default in rc-update.

```
route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

loopback        localhost.local 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
```

When I add NetwokManager as default it returns : (why the hell they implemented these capital letters ???)

```
route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost.local 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Pings never go through wlan0, whether net.eth0 is connected or not, so only seems "active"

Is there any obvious settings that would help me to reach my goal, at least partially ?

Thanks for your attention, your interest and support.

----------

